# reds not growing



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

i was wondering after hitting 4in my guys seem to have stopped growing they actually look like there getting smaller i swear 3 of them look like there 3in there eating 1time a day i rotate cod shrimp tilapia catfish worms they eat a good bit but have been like this for almost 2 months the same size or smaller i thought maybe parasites but i don't know.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

How's your water quality? Poor water can drastically affect growth. If they had a parasite you'd have probably seen othe signs by now.
Maybe you got a tankful of runts? No joke it happens. I've got one that's a year old and barely 5in long. All his tankmates are in the 6 1/2"-7" range.


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

Piranha Dan said:


> How's your water quality? Poor water can drastically affect growth. If they had a parasite you'd have probably seen othe signs by now.
> Maybe you got a tankful of runts? No joke it happens. I've got one that's a year old and barely 5in long. All his tankmates are in the 6 1/2"-7" range.


yeah i'm starting to wonder my water is ok ammo 0 nitrites 0 nitrates 20 ph 7.4 there is no signs of worms in there stool but they just won't get anybigger 3 of the six are 4.5 and the others are 3.5 to 4 if that and they eat allot this is getting frustrating


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

What size tank?


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> What size tank?


125g


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Do many many water changes and add a big powerhead and you should see a difference..
My pirayas have grown more than 3'' in 3 months, but i've been doing 2-3 50% water changes a week... and feeding them a ton !


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya, change some things and maybe you will see some growth. Thats plenty big for them.


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> Ya, change some things and maybe you will see some growth. Thats plenty big for them.


i do 2 40% wc a week i have a hydor 4 powerhead and i have changed the tank a few times they don't seem to even swim in the current they stay below it in the dead spots i stopped using it because it didn't do anything as far as i could see i used it for a month but noticed no difference. i turned it back on now but it has made no difference.i read how they love it but mine must be different i figure they had to be 2mo old when i got them they where about 2in i looked at them tonight and the smallest is about 4in the other look bigger about 4 1/2 i had them for about 2mo now so if i'm right they would be 4mo so that would seem about normal growth wouldn't it


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Weird...

If they have a big tank, a lot of current, a varied diet and many water changes.. they should grow fast... like really fast !


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

Moondemon said:


> Weird...
> 
> If they have a big tank, a lot of current, a varied diet and many water changes.. they should grow fast... like really fast !


yeah i don't understand it either i can't get them to go up to the surface either


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

scotth42 said:


> Weird...
> 
> If they have a big tank, a lot of current, a varied diet and many water changes.. they should grow fast... like really fast !


yeah i don't understand it either i can't get them to go up to the surface either
[/quote]

piranhas not going to the top of the water is common they are a very skittish fish


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Give it some time I noticed around the same size my slowed down too. But after a month they blew up, I'm sure yours will too.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya just be patient. They typically grow 1'' a month, but can grow slower. There shouldn't be any rush to grow them up.


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> Ya just be patient. They typically grow 1'' a month, but can grow slower. There shouldn't be any rush to grow them up.


i didn't care if they grew slow but as long as they grow if they have some type of parasite causing them to not grow that's what i was concerned about


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

If you want them to swim around take all of the decor out. Try feeding them at least 2 times a day but smaller portions. IDK just throwing some things out there........


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

When mine were that little I found that adding more decor for them to hide in (plants, rock caves, etc) made them more active. It seems like as long as they have the oppurtunity to hide they're more willing to come out and swim around.


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

Piranha Dan said:


> When mine were that little I found that adding more decor for them to hide in (plants, rock caves, etc) made them more active. It seems like as long as they have the oppurtunity to hide they're more willing to come out and swim around.


it's weird i removed all the decor and they will swim all over for about a day then they'll sit in the middle of the tank in a group and do nothing when i add everything back they'll go under the logs and hide but they will come out and move around the bottom in different areas but will still just sit on the bottom they come out where i can see them but they just stay in one spot.they stay on the bottom all day until the lights go out i have tried everything i don't think these fish are ever gonna be active while the lights are on.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

People get different results when removing all decor or having lots of decor.. People just need to try it and find what best works for them.. It also has to do with time and patience and how the piranhas carry themselves.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

sounds like you have mini p like me i have one that wont get over 2 1/2 inches


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah like everyone is saying, you should most likely be ok, however if you fear internal parasites, use Prazipro. It is very effective, just follow the instructions to the T when using it. 
post pics though, a lot of people on here may be able to tell by pics if there is an internal parasite. 
good luck man!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Mini Piranhas? hahah!! That made me laugh, just be patient.


----------

